# Do you need dish 500 to get 9 day guide on 508?



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

I readin the EKB that you need the 500 upgrade for the guide. Is this true? Getting ready to buy a 508 but want to know if its now bug free? Is everyone happy with their receivers? Thanks


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

Yes you need the Dish 500 for the 7-9 day guide. The 501/508 is very stable right now, there are a only few very minor issues. I am very happy with my 501.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

There are one or two known bugs that will be fixed in the next firmware release due at the end of the month. The biggest criticism that I have about the 501 is "not enough drive space."

Yes, you do need a Dish 500. The 9 day program guide is transferred through a data channel on 110, otherwise it reverts to the 46 hour guide.


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

Z'Loth, did you buy the 501 before the 508 was out? The 60 hours rec time is why I'm looking at buying.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The 501 that I have was installed last September.


----------



## abospaum (Jul 11, 2002)

I got my DISH 500 as a free upgrade. Don't they still do this?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

No - But they do have a special on their website if you signup for AT150 1 year and CC Auto Pay  !


----------

